

VLC 1.1.0 1st release candidate, with VP8 and GPU decoding... - jbk
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/releases/1.1.0-RC.html

======
mootymoots
And let's not forget that this will have official 64bit support for OS X!!
Hurrah!

~~~
mootymoots
Which also means our Handbrake 64bit encodes will finally work...

------
plesn
The VAAPI for GPU accelered video decoding on Linux is really interesting. I
don't know enough about video to understand how low-level it is from the MPEG2
exemple on their web site: does it have to be a codec already supported by
your video card as I understand, or can you code new ones with existing
building blocks?

~~~
ars
It needs to be a codec supported by the video card.

See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_PureVideo#Table_of_PureV...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_PureVideo#Table_of_PureVideo_.28HD.29_GPUs)
for a list of Nvidia GPUs and which codecs they support.

~~~
plesn
Oh, so that's a disadvantage for VP8 against h264 on current cards. I wonder
how well such a decoding can perform implemented on OpenCL/CUDA vs the pure
"supported" version..

------
surki
[http://git.ffmpeg.org/?p=ffmpeg;a=commitdiff;h=59b0bd5709404...](http://git.ffmpeg.org/?p=ffmpeg;a=commitdiff;h=59b0bd570940461ce583daf2173c8d7695403874)

------
andybak
Does anyone know the status of DSP/GPU acceleration on OS X? What's the
minimum specs to support it (if it's supported at all)?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Assuming it's using the same API that Adobe use (which I believe is true.
Actually looks like they plan this for VLC 1.2, not this release):

The new video acceleration API is only available in Mac OS X 10.6.3 or later
and is limited to GPUs models such as NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, GeForce 320M or
GeForce GT 330M. For more details you can look at Apple’s technote. Here is a
list of the Mac models currently supported:

    
    
        * MacBooks shipped after January 21st, 2009
        * Mac Minis shipped after March 3rd, 2009
        * MacBook Pros shipped after October 14th, 2008
        * iMacs which shipped after the first quarter of 2009
    

(Mac Pros are not supported as of today)

from <http://blog.kaourantin.net/?p=89>

~~~
zeugma
Too bad, my old 12" ppc powerbook is still OK for my usage except for some
video (actually I have to use an old realease of mplayer).

------
tlack
I love how the screenshot has all the UI buttons in awkward, weird locations.

